# iMessage ne veux plus de mon compte me.com...



## Ivan Justice (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour !

Dites ! Depuis hier je ne peux plus utiliser iMessage sur mon iPad (LE nouvel iPad )

Lorsque j'entre mon mot de passe et que je touche connexion, ça passe brièvement à l'écran suivant avant de revenir au même point (donc me demander le mot de passé pour me connecter).

Sur l'iPhone, pas de problème ! Mon compte est accepté mais sur l'iPad, impossible depuis deux jours...

J'ai réinitialisé l'iPad nu, c'est à dire comme à la sortie de l'Apple Store mais le problème persiste.

De plus, après 3 heures de recherches sur Google pour ce problème, il semble que je soit le seul au monde à être touché... (ça va être pratique ça ! Ben tiens !)

Je peux créer un nouveau compte, la ça passe et ça ne revient pas en boucle au début donc iMessage fonctionne.

Mon compte est ok vu que ça marche depuis l'iPhone !

À part racheter un iPad pour changer d'UDID, vous avez une idée ?


----------

